
GitHub ditches webfonts for system fonts - tangue
https://twitter.com/mdo/status/752561058011754496
======
jacquesm
Good for them. And so should you. Web fonts are a total waste of bandwidth,
there are plenty of fonts shipped with just about every OS and if you can't
find one that is suitable for your message then maybe the problem is you.

One less thing that can be used to track you and one less thing to slow down
your page loads.

